# Houten-Snakeday-Coach to the show - Seeking lift



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello, I've booked my seat on coach to the show :no1: and will be travelling down from Scotland. I've got my route planned out as far as London so far and am looking for anyone that could help me with a lift from London to the Ashford pick-up and back. More than happy to chip in for fuel :2thumb:. I would be arriving/returning from London Victoria coach station.
Even if I could just get someone to guarrantee me a lift on the way back it would be a great help (seeing as we get back too late for public transport from Ashford).
Please get in touch : victory:.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Northern Coach will be on later today


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

Just to cover myself ... I could make it to Ashford using public transport and walk to the truck stop ... the chance of getting back into central London on the Sunday evening is the important part.


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

bump :welcome: ... Lift from Ashford to central London after the show required.


----------

